# CON's new avatar



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Mate WTF. im hoping to god ure guna pop in here and say thats photoshoped just to make me feel better cos even though i no it isnt im in disbelief.

awesome work my friend.

ill climb back out of ure ass now. almost spilled my green tea when i saw it lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah, i thought it was alright too


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i was shocked as well .....

lets hope its a photoshop job lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I made a mess of my pants a little.....Con for king 

Keep up the good work fella!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sure he wont mind me putting this up as it is his avatar?

CON FOR PRO!!

Attached to stop link to fb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

fuk me. I want some of what hes having!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

That's quite a severe case of bum-chin!

Chest has come on very well since his last show.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Its alright...(only joking  , CONS either packed on god's know who many lbs of mass or shrunk about 2 foot)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> fuk me. I want some of what hes having!


I think you have to be born with it mate!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's on Facebook too, it MUST be real!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Talking about avatars, Rack are you tuggin one out in yours?!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It was a morning pic to a VIP, I might have been stroking the tip....... a split second before I was prob scratchin my ass


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

hilly said:


> Mate WTF. im hoping to god ure guna pop in here and say thats photoshoped just to make me feel better cos even though i no it isnt im in disbelief.
> 
> awesome work my friend.
> 
> *ill climb back out of ure ass now.* almost spilled my green tea when i saw it lol


 yes. please do! lol

v. impressive avvy!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

massive. love the back spread.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

The guy looks awesome,, Just shows hard graft pays off


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Epic! What height are you again Con?


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Sure he wont mind me putting this up as it is his avatar?
> 
> CON FOR PRO!!


thats gonna be me one day :beer:

minus being white and the bum chin with an additional afro


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUck


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

*Waits for Weeman pic whorage*

He does look immense in the pic though, amazing work.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Wow from sk8er boi, to Muscle God, the mans a legend:thumb:

Ps. school boy error, not using strap on camera, accident waiting to happen.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

fair play better start widening the door frames!

Con is huge


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

gonna be honest here and say i always thought you were abit of a knob..but your physique is inspiring.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I've not seen any pics of him before other than a few back pics from other avi's. But when I saw that last night I could see what all the fuss was about. Those lats look bolted on!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Very impressive!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I could so own that little b!tches ass

If i had a tank. :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> I could so own that little b!tches ass
> 
> If i had a tank. :lol:


Na mate, i have seen con in a film pic up a tank


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Na mate, i have seen con in a film pic up a tank


Sh!t your right mate, didnt recognise him must be an old hair cut :lol:


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Christ - blown up

dat der celltech


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i think he looked better smaller 

lol just messing but thought id post it before some nutter did for real lol:lol:

looking large:thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Great stuff big man


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I think you have to be born with it mate!


Nah, just get on dat dare cell tec init?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

fcukin insane!! Looks amazing and i agree chest looks to have come on loads.....


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Nah, just get on dat dare cell tec init?


bicep curls in the squat rack help


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

ShreddedToFuk said:


> Looks photoshopped IMO........i mean how is the quality that shiit on a digital camera it looks like its been took on a 2megpixel phone.


Its taken from a 1" square avi and blown up mate. Qualitys going to be crap.

Con wouldnt BS.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

It's his avatra ffs - wouldn'd make any differance if you used a Canon 1D


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Looking scary HUGE

And i very much doubt he would photoshop his avi


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yes I repped him this am for it - looks brilliant, blocky, thick & powerful


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

vlb said:


> gonna be honest here and say i always thought you were abit of a knob..but your physique is inspiring.


 Awwww.....i always liked you never realized you thought i was a nob *lots of tears :lol:

Thanks for compliments guys.....didn't realize it looked that good i was in half a mind to use it as i thought arms looked **** and small in it. I haven't photo edited it i don't even know how to do that i did trim it down as it included a toliet in the original and i didn't want it too be too obvious i was taking pics in the toliet:whistling:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, gotta say, you look fookin awesome in your avi bud. I don't makea habbit of blowing smoke up peoples A-holes but you do look good dude..


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

arms > than head is a good sign IMO Con.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i just saw his AVI .. and i was like WTF lol MAD


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

adesign said:


> Epic! What height are you again Con?


 Only short mate 5ft8

Hilly don't know why you are so surprised i did tell you i was up to 250lb and pretty lean with it not long ago thus with 2 weeks of dieting done i am looking better.

Plus lets be realistic there is darkness behind me so it makes me look better it would be different if i did that pose with a white wall behind me.........


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Thanks for compliments guys.....didn't realize it looked that good i was in half a mind to use it as i thought arms looked **** and small in it.


 :ban: :ban: :ban:

Looking awesome mate!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

looking awesome as ever mate

but seriously, where's SiPhil and his photoshop when you need him?


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking awesome mate! Mahoosive!


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Only short mate 5ft8
> 
> Hilly don't know why you are so surprised i did tell you i was up to 250lb and pretty lean with it not long ago thus with 2 weeks of dieting done i am looking better.
> 
> Plus lets be realistic there is darkness behind me so it makes me look better it would be different if i did that pose with a white wall behind me.........


Yeah, and that said and done you've got to be able to take the praise while people are giving it coz god knows you'll get the critisism when it suits. But dark background or not, most on here know a good phyique when they see one..

And you are looking big, which makes me feel good coz i weigh 252lb at 5'7" and relatively leani(ish)lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

nibbsey said:


> Yeah, and that said and done you've got to be able to take the praise while people are giving it coz god knows you'll get the critisism when it suits. But dark background or not, most on here know a good phyique when they see one..
> 
> And you are looking big, which makes me feel good coz i weigh 252lb at 5'7" and relatively leani(ish)lol


 Did i mention i have been on 150 carbs every day for 2 weeks.....yeah if i carbed up i probably would be 253lb:whistling: :lol:

Haha no worries i can take the compliments and lap them up like a cat drinking milk. Just don't see what the big fuss is about i thought my back shot looked more impressive that's all....


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

true that, con, take the praise

your arms don't look small you lunatic, and a white background wouldn't make a blind bit of difference.

you cóck.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Did i mention i have been on 150 carbs every day for 2 weeks.....yeah if i carbed up i probably would be 253lb:whistling: :lol:
> 
> Haha no worries i can take the compliments and lap them up like a cat drinking milk. Just don't see what the big fuss is about i thought my back shot looked more impressive that's all....


Done the diet thing, it doesn't agree with me lol.

Oh and yes the back shot was also amazing, you do have a back at least that could put a pro or 2 to shame..

Thats it i don't have any more smoke to blow. :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Only short mate 5ft8
> 
> Hilly don't know why you are so surprised i did tell you i was up to 250lb and pretty lean with it not long ago thus with 2 weeks of dieting done i am looking better.
> 
> *Plus lets be realistic there is darkness behind me so it makes me look better it would be different if i did that pose with a white wall behind me........*.


Looks pretty good to me!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

nibbsey said:


> Done the diet thing, it doesn't agree with me lol.
> 
> Oh and yes the back shot was also amazing, you do have a back at least *that could put a pro or 2 to shame..*
> 
> Thats it i don't have any more smoke to blow. :beer:


CON FOR PRO!!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

large and grainy, cant ask for more than that, looking awesome bigman, hows the training going?


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Monstrous.

(cvnt  )


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

you are indeed a fine specimen con. well done


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

gym rat said:


> hows the training going?


****, isn't that obvious


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gym rat said:


> large and grainy, cant ask for more than that, looking awesome bigman, hows the training going?


 Its going good mate.

I train every day, i rarely train to failure i just do lots of reps and sets.

I eat about 2600 calories on most days 300 protein 150 carb the rest comes from fat.

Some times i do some hiking and i do HIIT cardio twice per week atm.

How about you?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Its going good mate.
> 
> I train every day, i rarely train to failure i just do lots of reps and sets.
> 
> ...


getting there mate, getting there. So the strongman stuff out the window for now then or are you still incorporating it


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gym rat said:


> getting there mate, getting there. So the strongman stuff out the window for now then or are you still incorporating it


 :lol: Honestly i do whatever i feel like on the day. I am liking split squats and bulgarian deadlifts atm these are HARD! I also do a lot of vertical jumping (jump onto a chest high box get down and repeat)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> :lol: Honestly i do whatever i feel like on the day. I am liking split squats and bulgarian deadlifts atm these are HARD!* I also do a lot of vertical jumping (jump onto a chest high box get down and repeat)*


that is mightily impressive for someone your size. without sounding like a wierdo have you got any vids of that?

that isnt me saying you are talking bollocks either by the way


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> that is mightily impressive for someone your size. without sounding like a wierdo have you got any vids of that?
> 
> that isnt me saying you are talking bollocks either by the way


 Last time i was going to do it i forgot my camera but yes i intend to film it.

Not really that impressive some of the westsidebarbell boys can do this and they weigh over 300lb its all about leg explosive power. Plus i do skating during my rest periods every year and its all about jumping so it carries over nicely.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Some impressive size there man.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Out of interest, how long has it taken you to get where you are today mate? An I don't mean married and living in the USA, I mean body wise


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> Some impressive size there man.


Cheers bud.



AJ91 said:


> Do you not struggle for energy with carbs and overall cals that low?
> 
> Thick as houses though, insane :blink:


I don't like to eat a lot mate.

Here is my current diet.

m1: 5 whole eggs, 2 slices ezekial bread, 2 organic apples

m2/3: 8 ounces turkey, large mixed salad

PWO: 50 protein from whey, 35 carb from vitargo

PWO meal: 50 carb from potato, 8 ounces lean grass fed steak, green beans

Bed: 2 scoops mixed protein powder, 1 tbs fish oil, greens powder



RACK said:


> Out of interest, how long has it taken you to get where you are today mate? An I don't mean married and living in the USA, I mean body wise


 Forever tbh.

Started at 14 at home on a Chuck Norris total gym with that i achieved 70kg very lean in my skating days. Started proper gym at 18. Did pling 19-20. Took most of 21 off to party and been bodybuilding since, 24 now.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

how are you functioning at that weight mate, i remember in the past you said had some trouble


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Was thinking wtf... but then seeing your avi Con I am now thinking WTF... freaky condition mate and its official I hate you


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

You natural?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gym rat said:


> how are you functioning at that weight mate, i remember in the past you said had some trouble


 No i feel great blood pressure is good at 124/70 so not perfect but not the 150/80 it was last time i was this heavy lol. Sleep fine and all of this also.



Majordomo said:


> You natural?


 I wish mate


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

How much do you weigh roughly? Look like the hulk mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice one, thanks for that mate. Although maaaaaan I feel old now with you being 24!!!!


----------



## BF200K (Jul 4, 2010)

I think the image says a lot for those using up to 2-3g of gear and being nowhere near this level.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Looking MASSIVE mate!!

Shows you can still grow without going overboard on carbs.


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

very impressive mate, alot of hard graft there :thumb:


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Lois_Lane said:


> Its going good mate.
> 
> I train every day, i rarely train to failure i just do lots of reps and sets.
> 
> ...


Hey mate - just wondering the types of fat you regularly consume (I like the low carb option too but still got a BIT of a way to go towards a lean 250lbs


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Majordomo said:


> How much do you weigh roughly? Look like the hulk mate


 In the picture 242lb but this is on very low carbs i would be a bit heavier if i carbed up/had a cheat meal. Thank you for compliment.



BF200K said:


> I think the image says a lot for those using up to 2-3g of gear and being nowhere near this level.


Gear at any level is unhealthy.

I think using any thing over 1 gram total is just asking for an early death if you do it consistantly over a few years but hey JMO

^^^I mainly use fish oil for the omega 3. I do occassionally eat some nuts cashews or brazil (cant eat many of these as don't want selinium over load). Besides that whatever comes in eggs and meat.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

youre forearm is about the size of my leg lol, infact youre arm is probably bigger 

looking good !!


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

looking awesome:thumb: reps


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

only 24 :| shizzle, plenty more time left to grow as well.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Cheers bud.
> 
> I don't like to eat a lot mate.
> 
> ...


If u can grow on that then u are a very lucky person mate, your total carbs a day is in my breakfast :lol:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> I don't like to eat a lot mate.
> 
> Here is my current diet.
> 
> ...


LOL I repped you and asked what your diet was.

Con you are so inspirational bro, everytime I see you, you look bigger and better.

I swear you will be Mr O one day.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Mikazagreat said:


> If u can grow on that then u are a very lucky person mate, your total carbs a day is in my breakfast :lol:


Mate, you don't need to eat $hit loads to grow, its just gotta be the right stuff.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> LOL I repped you and asked what your diet was.
> 
> Con you are so inspirational bro, everytime I see you, you look bigger and better.
> 
> I swear you will be Mr O one day.


 As long as i can keep training i will be happy mate.

Don't need to win anything to be happy:thumbup1:



nibbsey said:


> Mate, you don't need to eat $hit loads to grow, its just gotta be the right stuff.


 Agreed but no one will listen as usual.

Bulking up is nonsense, eat the right foods when hungry and you will grow.

Success is getting bigger and leaner not a bit water balloon.


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Well done Con - i actually thought it was a pic of derek poundstone


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

Great shape mate, and nice to hear the truth from somebohy who can back it up. None of this you need 5000cal a day to grow..


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bigkiwi said:


> Well done Con - i actually thought it was a pic of derek poundstone


 :laugh: Thanks mate i hope you are well...



AJ91 said:


> Got to admit its good to hear that. I struggle to get 3500 down me, my appetite is the biggest hold back in my training, although i do keep it as clean as possible.


3500 calories is a lot to eat every day.....



dannw said:


> Great shape mate, and nice to hear the truth from somebohy who can back it up. None of this you need 5000cal a day to grow..


 I tried that approach gained less muscle than i do now and lots more fat plus health was crap.

Its harder but REAL bodybuilding is doing it this way IMO.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> As long as i can keep training i will be happy mate.
> 
> Don't need to win anything to be happy:thumbup1:


Great attitude mate, so long as you're happy in what you do, that is the main thing. :thumb:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Con man you look sick ( awesome )well done con i wish i could look as good as that- but hey genetically limited methinks but i shall try neverthe less


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jeez...7 pages of compliments for Con! 

His head must be the size of a planetoid...with it's own weather system! :lol:

....I liked you up until you said you didn't let your wife pass wind in front of you. 

Shame on you dude! :mellow:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

looking effing awesome mate!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

It is a superb avatar though, whether he is fartophobic or not :thumbup1:

Getting that really dense mature look about your physique now.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Have been trying to think of some kind of negative comment but with camera hiding face your not such an easy target, look fcking awesome tbh, i also thought derek poundstone as soon as saw pic, lats thick as fck and arms looking good which must have been hard work with how long they are.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

amazing mate! on a much much much smaller scale, i have grown using a diet on about the same amount of carbs! thanks to con, looking HUGE tho!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Serous question con... can you sleep on your side???


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Looks better the more i look at it, go off onto another site, come back on here look at Cons avi, and it just gets better and better.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Serous question con... can you sleep on your side???


 Yes, i put my shoulder underneath the pillow and wedge the pillow between head and shoulder. I also have my arm out from under me or it falls asleep.

Thanks for comments guys......even you fartkola


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yes, i put my shoulder underneath the pillow and wedge the pillow between head and shoulder. I also have my arm out from under me or it falls asleep.


Ha, cheers... not that I'll ever need to put that info' into practice myself :whistling:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i've said in the past i hate you, and always put 'smileys' at the end...

no more, really do hate you...........

and if you think i'm jealous at all, you'd be fcuking right....lol

awesome bro, you've gotta go pro one day!!!

:lol: :lol: :thumb: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

adlewar said:


> awesome bro, you've gotta go pro one day!!!


X2, looking fcukin awesome Con.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

nibbsey said:


> Mate, you don't need to eat $hit loads to grow, its just gotta be the right stuff.


Well mate i have been lifting for 6 years now i started to know what works and what doesn't for me, but 150 gram of carbs a day ?! i would be depleted with no energy and can't lift $hit, that's a cutting diet for me.



Lois_Lane said:


> As long as i can keep training i will be happy mate.
> 
> Don't need to win anything to be happy:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


I think lots of pros used to bulk untill they reached certain levels so i doubt it's a total nonsense.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

More muscle on me left testicle.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> Well mate i have been lifting for 6 years now i started to know what works and what doesn't for me, but 150 gram of carbs a day ?! i would be depleted with no energy and can't lift $hit, that's a cutting diet for me.
> 
> I think lots of pros used to bulk untill they reached certain levels so i doubt it's a total nonsense.


 If a pro told you to take 5 grams of gear would you do it? Probably yes i would say:lol:

How you do things is very much your own decision mate.

If i was you or if i was to coach you i would have you about 10% leaner than your avatar year round.

Personally i believe your lack of energy is due to an over reliance on high carbs to start with along with a lack of eating a balanced diet in regards to proteins fats and vegetables.

BUT at the end of the day your opinion is just as important/unimportant as mine as its personal belief. I really hope that people realize this when reading my replies on here. Just because i think it is the correct way to do something does not mean i think it is the only way. We all have our own reality:beer:

In regards to gear, i am sorry but if you need insane doses (using 500-1000mg per week already is VERY heavy as far as medical studies go) then either you are using fake drugs or you really should think about if its worth it...


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

he's looking awesome


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Looking truly huge


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Lois_Lane said:


> If a pro told you to take 5 grams of gear would you do it? Probably yes i would say:lol:
> 
> How you do things is very much your own decision mate.
> 
> ...


I think this is to the point more, and thats find what works for you... just because Con can be such a cvnt (but a good one hey  ) and grow how he does with what he uses and eats doesnt mean that someone else will... or at least as well or the same anyway... eg it maybe that someone else will need 200g carbs and higher cals and bigger doses... does this make that person wrong... I dont think so but thats mho... I think the biggest thing holding people back from making optimum gains is following the regime of another blindly... you may get lucky and it may work for you but more often than not it wont... again jmho...

and Con... you are still a bar steward mate, coming on here posting up avi's showing all that density and rubbing it in our faces... right [email protected] you are...  :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Con, are you massing atm?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Wevans2303 said:


> Con, are you massing atm?


 Dieting


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The lats are sooooooo impressive.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Dieting


What are your macros like when your massing? If you dont mind me asking, probably been asked a million times. :tongue:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

You've the 'look' and density of someone that consistantly lifts some heavy poundages. IMO that isn't frequently seen - very impressive :thumbup1: .


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, impressive, what I notice the most is the maturity of muscle, your muscles look more dense.

You have an older mature look now, and size looks like it comes easy for you.

I dont think your arms look small, in fact the biceps look rather nice and attach low.

I would not have noticed it was you unless it was your avatar, you look very strong and look like you have been doing this for a long time.

I cant believe you are only 24.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> I think this is to the point more, and thats find what works for you... just because Con can be such a cvnt (but a good one hey  ) and grow how he does with what he uses and eats doesnt mean that someone else will... or at least as well or the same anyway... eg it maybe that someone else will need 200g carbs and higher cals and bigger doses... does this make that person wrong... I dont think so but thats mho... I think the biggest thing holding people back from making optimum gains is following the regime of another blindly... you may get lucky and it may work for you but more often than not it wont... again jmho...
> 
> and Con... you are still a bar steward mate, coming on here posting up avi's showing all that density and rubbing it in our faces... right [email protected] you are...  :thumb: :tongue:


And that's what i have been tryin to say as ppl here are like "That's the way you do it" i could take couple of grams of gear and with that diet i won't go nowhere i am 100% sure of what i say as i have been into trial an error with my diet for long @ss time, those diets that keep me lean doesn't get me anywhere growing.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Already commented you via pm Con, but will say again your looking hench as fk, and tbh probs the most intelligent guy on here. Very precise, different and cautious. What a size tho for 24, deffo go pro! Write your own book or something as well lol.

Ya I suck up your @ss enough as it is coming to you for all advice on diet/training so won't make it even more obvious on this thread :lol: !

Guys a legend though, always willing to help out


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

dannw said:


> Great shape mate, and nice to hear the truth from somebohy who can back it up. None of this you need 5000cal a day to grow..


Agree, great shape and looking awesome mate.

Some guys do need 5000 cals a day to grow mate, all our metabolisms aren't the same.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> Agree, great shape and looking awesome mate.
> 
> *Some guys do need 5000 cals a day to grow mate, all our metabolisms aren't the same.*


Agreed, I need about that to gain 1/2 pound a week, maybe not even that.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking very good. nice to see a big guy whos healthy too


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> looking very good. nice to see a big guy whos healthy too


He's 24 Dom - what do you expect, a fuking Zimmer frame and bandy "Ricket Legs":lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> He's 24 Dom - what do you expect, a fuking Zimmer frame and bandy "Ricket Legs":lol:


Fu*k me *24 *

*He's the only one on here who's age goes DOWN !!!*

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow just 24? Thats insane im 24


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Wow just 24? Thats insane im 24


He was 19 last yr....

He must have a time machine....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

ShreddedToFuk said:


> You going bald brah ??


Didn't you get banned from this site not long ago brah?

Yep i noticed that also but no doesn't look like that at all in real life, i have never had thick hair no one in my family does here is a shot from last weekend just to show. 










As far as other comments.

Diet is laid out around page 6 i believe.

Yep i turned 24 end of March so i will be 25 in last than half a year which is sickening to think about tbh!

As far as needing 5000calories to grow, sure to gain weight but not to lose fat while gaining muscle you don't......which IMO is whatever one should do.

Thanks all:beer:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I reckon Cons physique is all down to the South Carolina water he's drinking... will be moving out there for a while in April and you just wait... will be bigger and more ripped than him after just a few weeks :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> I reckon Cons physique is all down to the South Carolina water he's drinking... will be moving out there for a while in April and you just wait... will be bigger and more ripped than him after just a few weeks :whistling: :lol:


 Probably is the fact that i am in the direct fallout zone of a nuclear power plant, all the radiation.......

What part you moving to?

I am going back to Ireland then Switzerland for a few months until around March then i may move to NC Charlotte depending on work.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i'll second that comment about mature looking muscle, i'd almost go as far as Yates-esque

christ your head must be getting big now

JUST REMEMBER

you have a face like a slapped árse.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

looking fantastic mate, given me some gd motivation for the next 6 months


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Didn't you get banned from this site not long ago brah?
> 
> Yep i noticed that also but no doesn't look like that at all in real life, i have never had thick hair no one in my family does here is a shot from last weekend just to show.
> 
> ...


The guy at the back in the sun glasses...looks like he is visually raping you behind them....

(Dear God, I hope he isn't part of your family after saying that :lol: )


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

XJPX said:


> looking fantastic mate, given me some gd motivation for the next 6 months


 Hell bud you have me beat i have no doubts about that.

I would probably die if i tried to keep up with you or at least go fully bald like D12 pointed out

But i do appreciate your compliment and i wish you health and success in 2011:thumbup1:

Haha RedKola not at all related. The audience at that contest was a bunch of drunk clowns talking smack.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

What split are you following Con?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Nothing better to do that sign up with a new account and follow me around D12? Oh how i missed your childish comments UMADBRAH

One body part per day such as today was hams along with a smaller body part today was calves. Repeat no days rest. I don't train to failure often to avoid over training cns.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Shall i neg him lol


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Nothing better to do that sign up with a new account and follow me around D12? Oh how i missed your childish comments UMADBRAH
> 
> One body part per day such as today was hams along with a smaller body part today was calves. Repeat no days rest. I don't train to failure often to avoid over training cns.


Do you always train every day or is this something you've started recently?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Robbyg said:


> Shall i neg him lol


 He's gone now


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Good  So sad that some people have got nothing better to say,than insult people because they are inferior )


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

XL said:


> Do you always train every day or is this something you've started recently?


 When i train seriously taking gear and all that yeah every day.

When i take time off i go 3 times per week as i do other things like skating, fishing, surfing this all takes time.



Robbyg said:


> Good  So sad that some people have got nothing better to say,than insult people because they are inferior )


 At least TRY to be funny when you insult people i think that's key


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> If i was you or if i was to coach you i would have you about 10% leaner than your avatar year round.
> 
> Personally i believe your lack of energy is due to an over reliance on high carbs to start with along with a lack of eating a balanced diet in regards to proteins fats and vegetables.


Shame you don't live in the UK mate, would contact you to be my coach straight away :thumb:

Love your attitude to training, diet and gear.

Looking awsome mate.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> When i train seriously taking gear and all that yeah every day.
> 
> When i take time off i go 3 times per week as i do other things like skating, fishing, *surfing *this all takes time.
> 
> At least TRY to be funny when you insult people i think that's key


that must be some sort of surf board :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Shame you don't live in the UK mate, would contact you to be my coach straight away :thumb:
> 
> Love your attitude to training, diet and gear.
> 
> Looking awsome mate.


 Thank you mate.

It always makes me laugh, in my area i coach a few guys in person but i coach/have coached a good load of guys from the UK online.

Guys in my area don't want coaching as it cuts into gear money:laugh:

Lots of great coach's in the UK the only coach for bb i have ever had was Pscarb and he helped me out tons, couldn't have done my first show without him!

^^^I actually want to buy a long board. I do a lot of skim boarding but the best board only goes up to 240lb and i had to order that special. I can do lots of tricks though


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

when i said healthier, i meant he runs fairly "healthy" cycles. ie a gram of gear max etc. unlike many who dont even look like they train and take grams and grams, or those who do like they train and take grams and grams lol


----------



## dougiet (Aug 21, 2010)

your an inspiration to all buddy. never mind the cheeky--jelous B-----DS you've got the build we all would like ...good health buddy ...ps...what in your opinion what gave you the most to get to where you are today..as in GEAR& SUPP'S...CHEERS MAN


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

dougiet said:


> your an inspiration to all buddy. never mind the cheeky--jelous B-----DS you've got the build we all would like ...good health buddy ...ps...what in your opinion what gave you the most to get to where you are today..as in GEAR& SUPP'S...CHEERS MAN


 Long moderate dosed test cycles 500-750mg.

Constantly dieting down and then building up a little then repeating.

Very hard training.

Improving diet constantly.

Lots of rest and sleep.

Fish oil.

Is it in a nut shell.....


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> When i train seriously taking gear and all that yeah every day.
> 
> When i take time off i go 3 times per week as i do other things like skating, fishing, surfing this all takes time.
> 
> At least TRY to be funny when you insult people i think that's key


Cool, what did you do for hams & calves today?

I used to do lots of inline skating when I was younger. If you're ever over here check out the Playstation Skate Park in Notting Hill. I can imagine landing a topside soul at 240lb is no mean feat!


----------



## dougiet (Aug 21, 2010)

COOL BRO... would you say you are blessed with good GENETICS ?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i will say it

he is

but thats just a tad ovious


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

dougiet said:


> COOL BRO... would you say you are blessed with good GENETICS ?


 Well my mother did well in bb, my dad was always very big without training, my brother is pretty damn muscular so yes for a white person good genetics.

But compared to the muscle super race Africans no not at all


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well my mother did well in bb, my dad was always very big without training, my brother is pretty damn muscular so yes for a white person good genetics.
> 
> But compared to the muscle super race Africans no not at all


Well you sure as sh1t respond well to something, that is obvious, from the amount of food you said you ate earlier on (which doesnt look like anything compared to half of some eat on here and still dont do half aswell), id say your one of them you can gain muscle from eating a piece of toast


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well my mother did well in bb, my dad was always very big without training, my brother is pretty damn muscular so yes for a white person good genetics.
> 
> But compared to the muscle super race Africans no not at all


I've seen a few posts where you said.. your genetics are nothing special.

Yes, and I told Carmen Electra I wasn't really 'in the mood' tonight :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This is all well and good Con, but when are you going to stop ****ing around and put on some serious muscle!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Probably is the fact that i am in the direct fallout zone of a nuclear power plant, all the radiation.......
> 
> What part you moving to?
> 
> I am going back to Ireland then Switzerland for a few months until around March then i may move to NC Charlotte depending on work.


I'll be in Greenville from early April until end of June... at that point I'll probably have to come back here for a month or so, then me and my gal will be off to Greece for a while... maybe a year.

After that we'll mostly be somewhere in SC permanently... probably Charleston, although not decided yet. Charlotte NC is nice and actually a place we've talked about.

Depending on how things go when I'm over in April/May, would be cool to meet up to say hi if you are able and we can organise :thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Heineken said:


> I've seen a few posts where you said.. your genetics are nothing special.
> 
> Yes, and I told Carmen Electra I wasn't really 'in the mood' tonight :lol:


LOL, undeniably the lad has good genetics but perhaps his best genetic advantage is his brain... one of the best advice givers and smartest trainers on this forum IMO.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I know mate and I agree with you, just yanking his chain.

The f*cking **** :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Heineken said:


> The f*cking **** :lol:


Agreed :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Heineken said:


> I've seen a few posts where you said.. your genetics are nothing special.
> 
> Yes, and I told Carmen Electra I wasn't really 'in the mood' tonight :lol:


 Don't blame you i don't think much of her either:whistling: :lol:



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> This is all well and good Con, but when are you going to stop ****ing around and put on some serious muscle!


 I don't want to be too big mate that's just YUCK



Dtlv74 said:


> I'll be in Greenville from early April until end of June... at that point I'll probably have to come back here for a month or so, then me and my gal will be off to Greece for a while... maybe a year.
> 
> After that we'll mostly be somewhere in SC permanently... probably Charleston, although not decided yet. Charlotte NC is nice and actually a place we've talked about.
> 
> Depending on how things go when I'm over in April/May, would be cool to meet up to say hi if you are able and we can organise :thumbup1:


 Certainly mate i would love to.

Greenville is nice i drive through their to visit my inlaws.

Charleston is the nicest American city i have been to, very scenic indeed!

As far as the brain comment goes, i actually think far too much. That's why i am practicing the Power Of Now daily (E. Tolle) because i am sick of my brain flying at a million miles an hour at all times. Not saying i think of important things but i do think far too much....


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Liking these posts Con, seem like a good lad as well 

Remember though, true power comes from within. By searching our souls we become stronger than we ever thought possible. Some philosophy for you there, pretty heavy eh


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Who's Con??


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Liking these posts Con, seem like a good lad as well
> 
> Remember though, true power comes from within. By searching our souls we become stronger than we ever thought possible. Some philosophy for you there, pretty heavy eh


 Nice one Chris i like that saying:thumbup1:



tel3563 said:


> Who's Con??


 Fvck knows but by the way these people are going on i assume some one really awesome:confused1:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

andysutils said:


> Well you sure as sh1t respond well to something, that is obvious, from the amount of food you said you ate earlier on (which doesnt look like anything compared to half of some eat on here and still dont do half aswell), id say your one of them you can gain muscle from eating a piece of toast


He did say he was dieting. I don't think he eats 2500cals to gain. may be wrong though.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well my mother did well in bb, my dad was always very big without training, my brother is pretty damn muscular *so yes for a white person good genetics.*
> 
> But compared to the muscle super race Africans no not at all


Racist!

Seriously good work there. Seems a big increase in mass since the show pics you posted


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I was asked some where in here for a jumping video, so tonight i took one...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Who says white guys can't jump!?

Damn *****! :lol:


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Credit where it's due you look in great shape. Whilst I don't want to get big I can appreciate the hardwork, determination and commitment to your discipline and being someone who can make it happen. Lots of people talk a good game but very few play a good game.

I saw you said that you were considering competing in the beach look contest, so if thats the case do you continue to grow at what seems like a hugely fast pace or do you plan to slow it down?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee appreciate the comments.

Truth be told i am not growing THAT fast i am probably 5lb more muscular than my last show.

I carbed up wrong and held water so i did not look as good as i could plus in this picture the lighting is making me look better.

The beach ware contest does interest me and i will attend a show next year to suss it out, if its like the guys at the Olympia then they are big like me and it will be no problem. If they are all tiny i wont do it.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Well good luck with that. I know we've had a few disagreements lately but on the whole I think you have a positive impact on these forums.

All the best,

Lee.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

The dude in Lois's avatar. That's Con. Lois stole his piccy.


----------



## Yale (Nov 20, 2010)

jeez,that is some size there.credit where its due.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

What impresses me more is that he's in casual clothes, lol.

I'd be wearing a fcuking thong to give me leg room to attempt the jump!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well my mother did well in bb, my dad was always very big without training, my brother is pretty damn muscular so yes for a white person good genetics.
> 
> But compared to the muscle super race Africans no not at all


I didn't know Africans were a muscle super race lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> I didn't know Africans were a muscle super race lol


Not ALL of them just most of them ;-) (not you)


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

**** dude! that is one hell of a picture!! When you say your not training to failure do you mean your hitting a couple reps short and doing a couple more sets?

By the look of your physique im guessing your still hitting the big movements and going heavy is this the case. still deads rows chins for back etc?


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Looking good Con- when are you thinking of next competing mate?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Shano, you would be surprised. I do a lot of very high rep stuff like for shoulder press today i did a 40, 30, 20 reps for the 3 sets. I do things like 1 minute of reps so i watch the clock and don't count reps. I do a lot of moves others don't like split squats not normal squats. Honestly i think my body just was sick of heavy normal training as it was not improving, now i train very differently and results are daily....

EDG, thank you for compliment. Hopefully next year, i have some friends who want me to do Jr Nationals in the states but it all depends on work/life location nothing in stone yet.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> con - dont forget to PM me the details of your photoshop guy - he does great work !!!!!


It's the mirror photo. Lots of people take pics in a mirror because it adds inches to them in a photo. One of my mirrors is the same.

(Not that I'm doubting Con doesn't have that size, just saying in general)


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Awwww.....i always liked you never realized you thought i was a nob *lots of tears :lol:
> 
> Thanks for compliments guys.....didn't realize it looked that good i was in half a mind to use it as i thought arms looked **** and small in it. I haven't photo edited it i don't even know how to do that i did trim it down as it included a toliet in the original and i didn't want it too be too obvious i was taking pics in the toliet:whistling:


Arms too small ?? really ? i tell you now maybe go and get your eyes tested con or you have the worst case of muscle dysmorphia i have heard of, total insparation for us all to get our sorry little ar*es too do that extra rep....


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

A-MAZ-ING!!!


----------

